# HIT vs. HIC



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just looking to get some clarification.

Stark earned his HIC this past Sunday but I am confused.

I was looking at some of the signatures here on the forum and I see a lot of "HIT" (herding instinct test) and a few "HIC" (herding instinct certificate); I guess my question is - what's the difference?

I googled it and got this:



> HIT - Herding Instinct Test (10 min, Certificate)
> HIC - Herding Instinct Clinic (Weekend, Certificate)
> 
> HT - Herding Test (Pre Title, at a Trial)
> ...


Now, Stark only did about 10 minutes in the pen with the sheep, showed promise and received his HIC through CKC. There were two testers/judges there evaluating him.

So, can someone please help explaining the difference between the two? Because going by those definitions, I don't understand!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

this is what I found under AKC, which is a tad different than when I tested with my dogs, When I was tested two judge's were not required to pass like it is now. All the times, I handled the dogs, on a long line, we were required to do a sit/down/stay and recall,,and we moved the sheep, then offline after the tester deemed them ok, we also separated the flock to see how the dog returned the separated one to the group. All the tests I've done, have been in large open paddock areas, and I was in the ring for a good half hour/45 mins..


*Section 4. Qualifications. 
*The total number of
qualifications necessary to complete the requirements
for a Herding Instinct Certificate and for the issuance of
the titles Herding Tested Dog (HT) and Pre-Trial Tested
Dog (PT) shall be established by the Board of Directors
of The American Kennel Club.
The Judge’s certification of qualification for any particular
dog constitutes certification to The American Kennel Club
that the dog on this particular occasion has evidenced abilities
at least in accordance with minimum standards and that
the abilities demonstrated would justify the awarding of the
title associated with the particular test class. Qualification
must never be awarded to a dog, which exhibits abilities that
do not meet minimum requirements.
In Instinct Test the dog must show sustained interest​in herding livestock, either going around them, gathering
them and moving them toward the handler, or moving
them ahead of the handler to drive them or a combination.
For boundary, the dog should show sustained interest in
working the livestock and honor the border.
In tests, dogs must demonstrate the ability to move and
control livestock by fetching or driving, and be sufficiently
trained to work at the proper balance point to move the
stock forward on the course. Dogs that constantly prevent
the stock from being moved in a controlled fashion, or that
chase or harass the stock, will not qualify.
Dogs may continue to enter tests to gain experience
after the title for that class is earned with no entry
preference.
*Section 5. Instinct Tested Certificate. *​*
*​*
*The
American Kennel Club will issue an Instinct Tested certificate
to an eligible dog that has been certified by two
different Judges to have qualified by passing two separate
licensed or member Herding Instinct Tests.​​*Section 6. Instinct Test Description and Test*
*Elements. *​
​
The dog is brought into the arena on a long
line approximately 6-15 feet in length. At some point
while on the line, the dog must demonstrate a stop (down,
sit or stand) and a recall before the line is dropped or
removed. A dog, which cannot be recalled, shall not be
let off line. Dogs must be immediately removed from the
ring if physical force is necessary to protect stock from
the dog.​
​​​​​


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I should clarify that the HIC/HIT is not recognized by the CKC/AKC but what I meant when I said, "through CKC" is that this was done in Canada, and not the USA.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

To me the HIT = herding instinct test and is usually some kind of test where the dog is in the pen 10 minutes or so and a qualified instructor/judge determines whether the dog can demonstrate some obedience, shows interest, shows instinct, and is recommended for further training. I thought the HT, HIC, and a few others were formal trials and/or certificates. I think for the HIC the dog has to go twice and be evaluated?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Lies, the HIC when I did it, was only required to go once, this was quite a few years ago I did my last one. I'll see if I can scan my certificate Now it is twice or under two different judges from what I understand


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gosh looking at this certificate am I dating myself LOL..and this is Sami's, it was thru the Northeast Stockdog association, so I'm guessing each club/org may be able to do their own hing? but again, gosh this was Centuries ago! LOL


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Ours says specifically, "Herding Instinct Certificate" on it, it was evaluated by two judges.. someone told me that as long as you have two judges (going once with two judges or twice with one judge each time?) evaluating then you can earn the HIC... ? Not sure if that is true or not.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I will try to scan Stark's this weekend (printer is not hooked up or downloaded on my laptop).


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if it says herding instinct certificate than thats what it is and yes, it sounds like what akc is doing now,,two judges, either together or one / one time and another/another time.. The two judges together would say to me,,TWO judges are passing him, so there's your "two" passes right there..

If you note the date on mine, it was back in the stone age) at which time only one was required to pass. The AKC has changed it to 'two'..like what you just did. 

sooooo now I must ask,,where's the HIC after his name in your siggy!))


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Must be it then! (who knows! hahaha)

Changing the siggy now!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Mine were Herding Instinct Tested through the parent club. It was not issued by the AKC. It is like the Temperament Certification that is also issued by the parent club. 

We also got an AKC HIC when we were evaluated by two AKC herding judges.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, the HIT was done at a parent club; Belgian Shepherd Dog Club of Canada. The two judges are affiliated with CKC and have quite the reputation in the herding world.  Spectacular people who are just full of knowledge and eager to share with those who show interest! I really admire them.


----------

